# PS3 frame rate drop with RockBand



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone else had a problem with frame rate drop (lag) while playing RockBand? This is a pretty simple game and I'd think that if it has problems keeping up with it that something is wrong with the console.


----------



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

Nevermind, found out the "cinesmooth" function on the tv was trying to make it look smoother and instead made it jumpy. Disabled it's fine.


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

hanks for sharing the info instead of just letting it drop. Now I won’t panic if it happens to me.


----------

